# Smoked Shrimp Salad and Flat Iron Steak Po' Boy



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2013)

I know it's taken awhile but here it is. Thanks you for all your votes and Thank You Judges for the Win...JJ













IMG_1138.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 27, 2013






The Shrimp and the Steak were coated with my Mild Bubba Q Rub with the added kick of 2tsp of Cayenne Pepper. They were laid out on a rack and smoked at 225*F for 25 minutes. This cooked the shrimp perfectly. The steak was warm but still raw . Most of the Shrimp were chopped and mixed with chopped Celery, and a little fine diced Onion. I added some Rub for seasoning. The Steak was seared 2  minutes per side in some butter until it was med/rare and allowed to rest.













IMG_1149.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 27, 2013






What do you think of these Bear?













IMG_1153.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 27, 2013






I Started with a Homemade Italian Hoagie Roll added Boston Bib Lettuce, some Vine ripe Tomato, the sliced Steak and Shrimp Salad. Had to top it with some extra shrimp to make it pretty. The top of the roll was shmeared with a good amount of Smoked Extra Sharp Ceddar and Pepper Jack Pimento Cheese and topped with Apple wood Smoked Bacon. I am gettin' Hungry all over again!













IMG_1158.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 27, 2013


















IMG_1188.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 27, 2013






The finished product...Thanks for looking...JJ













IMG_20130226_160436.jpg



__ chef jimmyj
__ Mar 27, 2013






Mild Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, I add 2tsp for this recipe..

Smoked Shrimp Salad

1/2lb 21/25 ct Shrimp, peeled

2T Rub

Toss Shrimp with Rub and Smoke at 225*F for 25 minutes, cool and dice.

1/4 to 1/2C Mayo

1/2C Chopped Celery

1-2T Minced Onion

Additional Rub to taste.

Combine all and chill until needed.

Smokey Pimento Cheese

4oz Chopped Pimento

8oz Smoked Extra Sharp Cheddar Cheese, grated

8oz Pepper Jack Cheese, grated

4oz Cream Cheese, room temp

1/2C Mayo

1T Grated Onion

Salt and Pepper to taste

Drain the juice from the jar of Pimentos

Combine with the remaining ingredients and mix until smooth and uniform.

Quick Italian Bread 

5C Bread Flour

1pk Quick Rise/Instant Yeast*

2T Sugar

2T Extra Virgin Olive Olive

2tsp Kosher Salt

2C Warm Water, 110*F

Combine the dry ingredients in a mixing bowl and stir to mix.

Add all the water at once and mix to form dough.

Continue mixing with a Dough Hook or Knead by hand 10 minutes until a firm, elastic but slightly sticky Dough forms.

Place in an oiled bowl, cover and let rise 1 hour.

Remove the dough and divide in Thirds to form into loaves of desired length. See Video Below, no it's not me...

Place loaves on a sprayed Cookie sheet and let rise until doubled. 

Bake in a preheated 350*F oven 25-30 minutes or until an IT of 200*F and the desired color.

Makes about 42 ounces of Dough.

It's great for sandwich rolls, 6 personal Stromboli's or Pizza Dough too.

Note*...Quick Rise or Instant Yeast is specially formulated to be mixed directly into the dry ingredient without Blooming in water first.

      

Have fun Y'all...JJ


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome surf and turf!  That looks great.

  Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank You Mike...It was a great sandwich...JJ


----------

